# giá quạt thông gió nhà xưởng



## toaneriko (21/12/21)

*Quạt thông gió công nghiệp là gì?*
*-Quạt thông gió công nghiệp *là loại quạt chuyên được sử dụng để lắp đặt trong các khu công nghiệp, nhà xưởng, nhà máy, trong các trang trại... lưu chuyển không khí bên trong ra bên ngoài giúp thải luồng không khí tù đọng, hút khí, hút bụi, khí nóng đưa luồng không khí mát từ bên ngoài vào.

-Quạt thông gió thường được lắp đặt sử dụng tại những nơi mà không khí không thể tự lưu chuyển. Quạt thông gió sử dụng trong công nghiệp thường được chia làm các loại sau: Quạt thông gió vuông trực tiếp, quạt thông gió vuông gián tiếp, quạt vuông, quạt thông gió tròn. Sau đay hãy cùng tham khảo _*bảng giá quạt thông gió công nghiệp*_ tại cơ điện lạnh Eriko:

*Vai Trò Quạt Thông Gió Nhà Xưởng.*

*- Quạt thông gió nhà xưởng* giúp lưu thông không khí, hút khí nóng, đẩy khí tù đọng bên trong ra bên ngoài để đem lại sự thông thoáng khí.

-Giảm thiểu nguy cơ ô nhiễm do khí thải, bụi, khói, khí gas… gây ra trong quá trình hoạt động, đẩy khí ra bên ngoài đảm bảo sức khỏe con người cũng như vật nuôi.

- Quạt được sử dụng trong tất cả các nhu cầu thông gió, hút bụi, giảm nhiệt, trao đổi không khí được lắp đặt trong hệ thống nhà xưởng công nghiệp, dệt may, da giầy, cơ khí….

-Giúp thông gió, giảm nhiệt, trao đổi không khí cho các trang trại chăn nuôi giá súc, gia cầm.

-Làm mát, chống nóng cho các xưởng công nghiệp, nhà ăn, hội trường, nhà thi đấu…

–*Quạt thông gió vuông* còn có thể dùng để kết hợp với tấm trao đổi nhiệt tuần hoàn nước để giảm nhiệt trong nhà xưởng.

*>>>>>   Tổng Kho Quạt Vuông Công Nghiệp xem tại đây   <<<<<*

*Đặc điểm quạt thông gió công nghiệp 1100×1100.*


- *Quạt thông gió công nghiệp *được làm từ tôn phủ kẽm có khả năng chống lại sự oxy hóa, chịu nhiệt và chịu mưa gió tốt.

- Cánh quạt được làm chắc chắn bằng inox không gỉ, bền đẹp. Quạt gồm có 6 cánh lắp ráp hợp lý giúp cân bằng động hạn chế tiếng ồn, đảm bảo độ sáng của cánh quạt với khả năng chống bám bụi.

- Quạt sử dụng motor truyền động gián tiếp hoặc trực tiếp thông qua dây cu roa hoặc gắn trục tiếp vào động cơ giúp quạt làm việc êm, độ bền cao, làm việc an toàn.

- Quạt được thiết kế đặc biệt bằng công nghệ CAD/CAM trên dây truyền tự động CNC  nên tạo ra lưu lượng làm việc lớn, độ ồn thấp và thiết kiệm điện năng, vận hành ổn định, tuổi thọ cao

- Là loại quạt hướng trục thân vuông với lưu lượng lớn chuyên dùng để phục vụ quá trình thông gió giảm nhiệt.

- Vận hành thân thiện với môi trường, không tạo ra khí thải không ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe con người.

- Bộ khung quạt thông gió được phủ kẽm dày đảm bảo khả năng chống ăn mòn cao.

*>>>>>  Mua ngay quạt hút công nghiệp 600x600   <<<<<<*

*Bảng giá quạt thông gió vuông trực tiếp, gián tiếp*





*>>>>>  Xem ngay  **quạt thông gió trang trại chăn nuôi * *giá rẻ   <<<<<*

*Bảng báo giá quạt hút thông gió vuông.*







*>>>>>>   Mua ngay   **Quạt Thông Gió Tròn**     Tại Đây    <<<<<<*

*Giá quạt thông gió tròn.*







- Bảng báo giá các loại quạt thông gió trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo có sự chênh lệch không đáng kể so với giá quạt thông gió hiện tại do Eriko phân phối. Để được báo giá chính xác nhất, quý khách hàng hãy liên hệ trực tiếp tới hotline: *0965535848*, hoặc gửi thông tin sản phẩm về mail: *erikovn.hn@gmail.com.*

*>>>>>>   Xem thêm   Quạt Thông gió công nghiệp vuông  tại Eriko   <<<<<<*

*Mua quạt thông gió công nghiệp ở đâu?*


*- Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko*,là nhà thầu chuyên cung cấp, chế tạo quạt uy tín tại Việt Nam được quý khách hàng tin tưởng và chọn lựa. Khi mua *quạt hút công nghiệp* tại Eriko, quý khách hàng được dẩm bảo các quyền lợi:

-Hàng luôn sẵn kho, số lượng lớn.

-Đa dạng kích thước, có thể đặt chế tạo kích thước theo yêu cầu khác nhau của khách hàng.

-Đầy đủ các giấy tờ kiểm định CO-CQ, tem chống hàng giả.

-Bảo hành 12 tháng quạt chính hàng tại kho Eriko.



-Được đổi trả sản phẩm trong vòng 3 ngày(lỗi 1 đổi 1).

-Cam kết thời gian giao hàng.

-Chiết khấu 10% cho các đơn hàng giá trị > 20 triệu.



-Hỗ trợ vận chuyển giao hàng toàn quốc.

Xin cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng và chọn lựa quạt công nghiệp tại *Eriko*, sự hài lòng của quý khách là động lựa cho chúng tôi phát triển. Qúy khách hàng thắc mắc, cần được tư vấn về các loại quạt thông gió hãy liên hệ ngay tới:

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*



*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu - Xã Tân Triều - Huyện Thanh Trì - TP Hà nội.*



*Tel:  0988628586 | MST: 0106240019 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com*



*VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


gio-nha-xuong.html


----------

